# Amazing Red Oak Bear Hunt with Pics!



## Firefighter

To say my bear hunt in Red Oak this year was successful would be an understatement. What I experienced on my first day of hunting the beautiful northern lower peninsula of this great state was nothing short of amazing. I made memories that I will cherish until I take my last breath, and was able to bring home an excellent bear to reinforce those memories.

After accumulating bear points for 7 years, I finally pulled a Red Oak bear tag. My great friend Scott Connell has hunted the unit with others for a number of years and has produced some fine bears with their hounds. I had hunted bear before over bait, but had no idea the effort and difficulty in harvesting a bear with hounds. Disclaimer: For those that disagree with hound hunting, save your opinions for elsewhere. My experience with the human docile, marathon strong, and tank tough dogs was fantastic, and watching them work was the real joy, and in the twilight of September 21st, guides, hounds and hunters loaded up and began the quest for bear.

We started our morning with Buck, the "Chief" of the guides if you will, Ryan, Scott, and Dinky slowly scouring areas for fresh tracks. The guides attention to detail impressed me a great deal. I would like to think I have a good bit of woodsmanship in me, but it isn't a drop in the bucket to these gentlemen.










It wasn't long that we found our first fresh track and let the "cold trail" hound out.










The cold nosed dog from what I gathered was the best nosed dog that could settle down and work slow. If they started off wrong, the whole chase was off. Fortunately for us hunters, Buck, Scott, Ryan and Dinky had phenomenal dogs and they soon were on a track. We had 3 hunters in our group, and although we had a "pecking' order, if the bear was a shooter and the situation presented, the hunter with the opportunity would take the shot. Several miles into the first chase, the dogs were able to stop a fine Michigan boar for a happy hunter. Note: All bears are tagged in the following pictures, but the tags may not be visible










After a short break the guides and the remaining two hunters continued the search for tracks that could loosely be defined as "fresh", as they were most likely made the night before and scent would be tough to follow on the dry day as the sun peaked. To my amazement, the cold nosed hound was able to start another track at 1 pm in another section. My respect for the scenting ability, endurance, and toughness of a Walker Hound cannot be understated. Soon after starting the trail, the dog trailed the bear to a location where the guides could let out the others that would assist. During the chase one of the dogs broke off and went a completely different direction. Ryan went to retrieve the dog and a short time later the CB radio in all the vehicles barked. "Uh guys, this dog is on another bear."

"How do you know?" Buck asked.

"Because he just went past me. And he's BIG." Ryan replied.

So in the middle of the day, on this opening day of hound season in Red Oak with not a bait hunter in sight we had 2 separate chases going. I was as antsy as a 12 year old after a case of Mountain Dew.

After a 2 hour chase, the 2nd bear of the day was taken by the other happy hunter as I was waist deep in the swamp after the 3rd bear. The radio let us know and I was happy to be the only show in town now, but a truthfully a little nervous as I knew I had just missed out on a bear that I undoubtedly would have shot (over 200 lbs).










My sulking did not last long though, as I moved in on a bear that Buck described as a "walker".

"What's that Buck?" I asked. He explained a "walker" was a bear too big to climb and one that would stick to the thickest cover imaginable and simply wear out and beat the heck out of the dogs.

"You gotta get in there and kill it."

Easy enough...Let me literally swim through miles of swamp that can best be described as the Devils armpit, get close enough to see said bear that's too big to climb a tree and not real happy about the situation he's in, and anchor him before he hurts the dogs. Let's do this!

Ryan and I tore off into the swamp attempting to head off the bear at a sprinters pace...actually we stumbled and fumbled as best we could hoping moss head to moss head and occasionally sinking up to our crotch in sweet smelling mud. We were bleeding, wet, limping, out of breath, and smiling ear to ear. Truthfully it was one of the most physically demanding things I have ever done in my entire life. Finally we were in the right position, as the bear entered a small open section of mature timber. The bear stopped as I caught up at literally a sprint, and began tossing dogs as if they were rag dolls.

At 15 feet, the bear roared and mock charged me and I ruined an expensive pair of hunting pants. I had my 870 with iron sights and slugs shouldered and ready. I yelled at the top of my lungs and the bear turned 90 degrees...

Out of breath, legs cramped, and beat to hell, I had a 1/2 second of clarity. High shoulder Jason. Anchor him...

Boom!

The bear lunged 10 feet as his front legs ceased to function and the shock to his spinal cord powered him into the forest floor. Immediately a finishing shot was put on the 350 pound monster to prevent dog injury and any suffering to the fallen king. I placed my gun on safe, set it against a tree, and literally dropped to my knees at the bear. Emotions flooded me as I thanked the Lord and took a moment to absorb everything. Below me lay an amazing beast of which I will utilize all of, and surrounding me stood mans best friend, not in an aggressive state, but curious and happy. I hid tears with the brim of my cap from Ryan as he congratulated me and the other guides slowly filtered in. I had just experienced the greatest, and most difficult hunt of my life and will reflect fondly upon it forever.

I would like to thank the fantastic woodsmen that allowed me to fulfill a dream of mine, especially Buck, Scott, Ryan, Dinky, and Mike. Without your assistance I would never have been able to have a hunt like this.

Finally, I would like to thank my wife, whose love, support, and understanding of my obsession goes far beyond my realm of comprehension.

Thank you.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Wow !

L & O


----------



## Blackhawk294

Outstanding story Jason! Thank you for sharing


----------



## williewater99

Another wonderfully written account of your adventures, Jason. Thanks for taking us along, and a BIG congrats, my friend!


----------



## Mr. Botek

Congratulations and thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Scottygvsu

Worth the wait for this story!!! A big congrats to you and the other hunters on some dandy bruins.


----------



## localyahoo

Congrats on the big bear!


----------



## Kennybks

Excellent story very glad you scored on a nice bear. Next on the bucket list will be out west for a big kitty behind hounds?


----------



## Waif

Heck of a hunt .
Ran hounds but never on bear. A new dimension exists for sure !
Well told and a blue ribbon for it. 
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## blittle913

Wow! That's incredible Jason! Congrats!!


----------



## plugger

Great bear and story.


----------



## deepwoods

Great story and a great bear. I was hanging on your every word. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## A.M. General

That is one of the best stories I've read on this site! Congratulations!


----------



## srconnell22

Just absolutely crazy how everything worked out with the last two bear. 

We treed the second bear and let it down four times. When it was on its way to the fifth tree, it crossed paths with Jason's bear and we ended up with a split race. One dog on each bear. 

If we don't let the second bear down out of the tree four times, we never jump the big bear and end the day with two bear killed. 

Imagine you waited seven years for a tag, got an up close look at a bear you would have been happy to punch that tag on, then had to trust someone telling you that you're going to walk away from that bear in a tree for a bear you haven't even seen? It was just a crazy set of circumstances. 

These dogs sure gave it their all on Monday and will have the scars to prove it. I think it says a lot about the dogs when the toughest task of the day was holding a mean bear at 5:00pm when they had been run hard and beat up all day by two other boars. 

Couldn't ask for a better day in the bear woods or better hunters to share it with. Jason worked his butt off to get this bear and will be sore for a few days afterward once his body realizes what he just put it through to finish his Michigan Grand Slam. 

We have been planning this hunt for a few years. He only needed a CBM qualifying bear to finish his Michigan Grand Slam (one of each recognized species in the record book). I don't know if we made it or not, but if we didn't, we sure had fun trying. 

Thanks for trusting us with another one of your tags and let me be the first to say congratulations on your Michigan Grand Slam, Jason. I'm proud to call you a friend and one hell of a hunter. 

-Scotty


----------



## HAP

srconnell22 said:


> Just absolutely crazy how everything worked out with the last two bear.
> 
> We treed the second bear and let it down four times. When it was on its way to the fifth tree, it crossed paths with Jason's bear and we ended up with a split race. One dog on each bear.
> 
> If we don't let the second bear down out of the tree four times, we never jump the big bear and end the day with two bear killed.
> 
> Imagine you waited seven years for a tag, got an up close look at a bear you would have been happy to punch that tag on, then had to trust someone telling you that you're going to walk away from that bear in a tree for a bear you haven't even seen? It was just a crazy set of circumstances.
> 
> These dogs sure gave it their all on Monday and will have the scars to prove it. I think it says a lot about the dogs when the toughest task of the day was holding a mean bear at 5:00pm when they had been run hard and beat up all day by two other boars.
> 
> Couldn't ask for a better day in the bear woods or better hunters to share it with. Jason worked his butt off to get this bear and will be sore for a few days afterward once his body realizes what he just put it through to finish his Michigan Grand Slam.
> 
> We have been planning this hunt for a few years. He only needed a CBM qualifying bear to finish his Michigan Grand Slam (one of each recognized species in the record book). I don't know if we made it or not, but if we didn't, we sure had fun trying.
> 
> Thanks for trusting us with another one of your tags and let me be the first to say congratulations on your Michigan Grand Slam, Jason. I'm proud to call you a friend and one hell of a hunter.
> 
> -Scotty


----------



## HAP

Great job and fantastic story... awesome BEARS...


----------



## woody32

HAP said:


> Great job and fantastic story... awesome BEARS...


 
Great story.....Congrats!


----------



## FREEPOP

Great bear, congrats!


----------



## RMH

Congratulations Jason!!!


----------



## TommyV

Nice bear and very well written story. The pictures are awesome. I have never hunted with dogs and always thought it was too easy making the dogs do all the work, but you have convinced me otherwise. Great hunt and hunters!


----------



## Nostromo

That was quite a hunt. Congratulations!


----------



## Captain

Awesome Jason....I'm thinking about burning my 8 or 9 points on a Red Oak Hunt since its a lot closer to home and I could do multiple hunts if I had too....How much does Scott and his crew normally charge?


----------



## Ginweed

Great story and pics. Congratulations!!


----------



## DoninNe

Very cool story! Congrats


----------



## packmaster

DoninNe said:


> Very cool story! Congrats


Awsome Job Man! Very nice bear! I run beagles qute abit out there.Heard the bear hounds off in the distance monday morning.(and a shot or 2) I agree on Buck and the crew.Met buck 2 weeks ago,and have met some of the rest of the crew during training.Definetly a stand up group of guys,and diehard,smart woodsman.nicest people Ive met.Definetly put some serios work on them hounds,and it shows.again Great bear,and great story.Thanks for posting.Congrats!


----------



## ken564

very cool


----------



## Dixiedog

Awsome story, congrates on the bear


----------



## Brian121208

Awesome story, I like the focus on all the details in your writing.


----------



## srconnell22

BWHUNTR said:


> I was thinking, have you killed a buck making book since your elk? If you have killed both a book buck and a Turkey, and if this bear makes it (which I'm sure it should exceed 18") you may have completed the slam the fastest. No facts here to back this up, just thinking out loud with no research. Congrats again get that skull cleaned and get those 60 days started.


He killed that 165 two months after he killed his bull. I'm sure he's killed a dum-dum bird that qualifies between 2011 and 2015 somewhere along the lines. 

Although he may have the fastest slam now, with the addition of the Pure Michigan tags, that honor could quickly change hands.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Jason,

Congrats on a brute!

What an incredible recount of a hunt I can almost feel as I read your words!! Thanks for the recount of how a hound hunt can play out and the great light shed on our sport. You were hunting with some of the finest out there. I've enjoyed their company a few times myself and they know how to catch bears!! They put a lot of work into their hounds and have a lot to be proud of with them. I let out a whoop when I got the pictures. I've got to meet you some day always fun to share a beer or fire with a great Michigan hunter....


----------



## Firefighter

SMITTY1233 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Congrats on a brute!
> 
> What an incredible recount of a hunt I can almost feel as I read your words!! Thanks for the recount of how a hound hunt can play out and the great light shed on our sport. You were hunting with some of the finest out there. I've enjoyed their company a few times myself and they know how to catch bears!! They put a lot of work into their hounds and have a lot to be proud of with them. I let out a whoop when I got the pictures. I've got to meet you some day always fun to share a beer or fire with a great Michigan hunter....


I eagerly await that day Smitty!


----------



## kingfisher2

Great story! Glad you got a trophy and experience of a lifetime.

Marc


----------



## wannabapro

TTT. Hell of a hunt! Congrats.


----------



## Wally Gator

Another fine read Jason, your play by play is spot on my man!!! I haven't been on here much, our 4 and 6 year olds have absorbed most of my free time... Well done again Sir, he is going to look nice in your trophy room... Post pics when you get him back, and of the Elk if you have them...


----------



## Callinalldeer

Awesome hunt and congrats to all involved that were involved. Brent


----------



## .44

Great story and thanks for sharing.I had the pleasure of spending the day with a group of hounds man while training their dogs a few years back.We were in the eastern UP and it too changed my opinion too nothing but positive for all the dedication and time it takes for this group of guy's.I definitely realized my condition was not peak,ha,ha.No swamps but thick brush,cedars and small creek crossing.Congratulations!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot

Thats fairly epic Jason!!


----------



## beardog

Great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Thanx for sharing a fantastic story with us. Very well written, and a great bear too. Very well done sir.


----------



## Firefighter

Got my skull back. 

It looks like a pretty old bear based on molar wear, but I won't know the exact age for a few months.

Measures just shy of 19.5". Considering 20" is a Booner, I'm happy!

My drying period will be up in a week, and then my Grand Slam will officially be complete


----------



## SMITTY1233

Had to remind me about chasing bears in the middle of November didn't you.... Congrats that is a heck of a bear!!


----------



## Firefighter

SMITTY1233 said:


> Had to remind me about chasing bears in the middle of November didn't you.... Congrats that is a heck of a bear!!




I thought elk hunting made deer hunting seem boring. Hound hunting makes EVERYTHING else seem boring!!!!

Can't wait to chase some critters in the snow!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Scott is converting one hunter at a time... LOL... You'll be hooked. Come winter when there is little to do and you get out and kill some coyotes or other predators its a ton of fun... Hope we can maybe hook up for a run sometime.


----------



## twohats

Awesome read, Congrats! I have 6 points now but life has been upside down the fast couple years. Hope to make it happen in the next couple.


----------



## Jager Pro

Awesome story, enjoyed reading it very much! Congrats on the bear and a hint of a lifetime.


----------



## jakeo

I Love your write ups and the action packed articles and that all started after you breaking your Dad's "bottle of pleasure" in your UP camp
Thank you and congrats!!


----------



## Firefighter

Got the bear officially scored for CBM by Richard (Liver and Onions) on Sunday. It'll go in the books at 19 5/16" and close out the Michigan Grand Slam. 

I then had my first attempt at spray paint hydro dipping. Figured I could always repaint and start over, but I think it came out pretty cool for 12 bucks.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Firefighter said:


> ...........
> I then had my first attempt at spray paint hydro dipping. Figured I could always repaint and start over, but I think it came out pretty cool for 12 bucks.


Nice. $12. Damn.

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN

Firefighter said:


> Got the bear officially scored for CBM by Richard (Liver and Onions) on Sunday. It'll go in the books at 19 5/16" and close out the Michigan Grand Slam.
> 
> I then had my first attempt at spray paint hydro dipping. Figured I could always repaint and start over, but I think it came out pretty cool for 12 bucks.


Very nice and a hardy congrats on a fine bruin Jason! 
What did you do to keep the teeth from taking paint or did you wipe them off right out of the dip?


----------



## Firefighter

QDMAMAN said:


> Very nice and a hardy congrats on a fine bruin Jason!
> What did you do to keep the teeth from taking paint or did you wipe them off right out of the dip?


You see it was a highly technical affair with expensive equipment... 

I taped them with painters tape.


----------



## RMH

Firefighter said:


> You see it was a highly technical affair with expensive equipment...
> 
> I taped them with painters tape.


 Good quality painters tape is expensive.


----------



## srconnell22

Firefighter said:


> Got my skull back.
> 
> It looks like a pretty old bear based on molar wear, but I won't know the exact age for a few months.
> 
> Measures just shy of 19.5". Considering 20" is a Booner, I'm happy!
> 
> My drying period will be up in a week, and then my Grand Slam will officially be complete


Do me a favor and break a bone in his nose and tell him "paybacks are a b*tch" from Scotty. My nose is still crooked from that big SOB.


----------



## Liver and Onions

srconnell22 said:


> ............ My nose is still crooked from that big SOB.
> 
> ..........................


Sounds like an improvement to me.

L & O


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Wow great story! I'll have 7 points after this year......and am starting to lean more towards a hound hunt.....any info on your guides?


----------



## Firefighter

Contact the ugly fella with the busted nose.


----------



## Waif

And ...don't lean into a left hook!


----------



## Firefighter

Wahoo! Rug done! Gonna pick it up Thursday. It's like Christmas in May!


----------



## Steve

Sweet!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Pics Pics Pics


----------



## FREEPOP




----------

